# Power Switch on Motherboard not working



## BobsYurUncle (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm building a computer right now beside me and I cant seem to get it to turn on. the motherboard is an asus m2n-e. I checked the power supply and it works fine, same with the cpu and ram. I have nothing but the ram and cpu in it right now. The actually pwr sw cord is working, tested on another mobo, so switching to the restart sw cant work. I get a solid green light on the motherboard, indicating its recieving power. But the actual jumpers dont seem to work.

- all parts have been tested and work
- resetted the cmos
- jumpers themselves are not broken in any visible way

I am tearing my hair out over this one. It wont turn on and the only possible thing that I can think of is the jumpers not working. I tried to short them using a screwdriver and that didnt work either. It was working yesterday as well. Any possible other way to turn it on? Or any other suggestions are extremely welcome. thanks.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Make sure that the CLRTC (clear cmos) jumper is set to pins 1+2 or else it won't boot. Here's a link to the manual if you don't allready have one.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N-E/e2630_m2n-e_manual.pdf
Also, is the 4 pin atx +12v plugged into the motherboard?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pull the board out and set it up on the bench follow the instructions here don't ship any steps> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## BobsYurUncle (Mar 30, 2009)

Amd_Man said:


> Make sure that the CLRTC (clear cmos) jumper is set to pins 1+2 or else it won't boot. Here's a link to the manual if you don't allready have one.
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N-E/e2630_m2n-e_manual.pdf
> Also, is the 4 pin atx +12v plugged into the motherboard?


clr tc jumper is covering pins 1 and 2, and yes the 4 pin atx is plugged in. Like I said, it was working fine previously but something went astray.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you building this or is this a system that did work and now does not?


----------



## BobsYurUncle (Mar 30, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Pull the board out and set it up on the bench follow the instructions here don't ship any steps> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


heres a pic of the set up right now.


----------



## BobsYurUncle (Mar 30, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Are you building this or is this a system that did work and now does not?


yes, i have owned it and it has worked for the last 3 years.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It appears from the one pic that the power switch connector is on backwards. Not 100% positive but mabey check that.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

After looking more closely at it, it is reversed from what it should be.


----------



## BobsYurUncle (Mar 30, 2009)

Amd_Man said:


> After looking more closely at it, it is reversed from what it should be.


I really dont think it matters which way it goes on. But, nonetheless I tried flipping and no dice. I have tried pretty much everything and have been working on it the last 2 days. essentially I want to know If I'm missing something (which i dont think i am), if theres another way to boot up (other than soldering) or should I buy a new motherboard because I'm pooched.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It does matter. The coloured one is positive and the white is negative. Check the board for any bulged or leaking capacitor's.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you sure that your power supply is working? Try another one that you know is working, if you can.


----------



## BobsYurUncle (Mar 30, 2009)

no noticable damage, you can check yourself with pictures. and power supply has been tested with another motherboard and works.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Try taking the cases's front cover off and checking the switch. Mabey it's loose or the wire came detached.


----------



## BobsYurUncle (Mar 30, 2009)

I tried using its original switch and my other computers switch which works because I booted up my other one right now. Neither managed to do it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The power switch wire don't matter which way they go on.
What jumper are you saying aren't working?
Do you have a case speaker to hook up?
Why is there a wire tie around the dimm socket?


----------



## BobsYurUncle (Mar 30, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The power switch wire don't matter which way they go on.
> What jumper are you saying aren't working?
> Do you have a case speaker to hook up?
> Why is there a wire tie around the dimm socket?


1. thats what i thought
2. Im saying the pwr sw jumpers are the only thing i could gather that could be causing this although they show no sign of physical damage. all other hardware has been tested to work using other parts, the green light turns on to show power is reaching the mobo but I cant get the damn thing to boot up.
3. I have a case speaker but its useless if I cant manage to even get a fan spinning.
4.I have no idea, ncix built it the first time and if they saw the need for that, then so be it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not necessarily I've had them beep without the fan spinning as a matter of fact some boards will fail post and beep if the fan does not spin, as for the Pwr_On pins all you need to do is jump them with a screw driver for a second to turn it on.

Hook the speaker up see if it beeps at all, if not try jumping the the green wire in the main 24 pin power plug to a black that should at least start the PSU.

If you have access to a digital volt meter follow the steps here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html

All the green LED means is that there is 5v standby power to the board, you tested the supply in another PC so the bottom of that article will give you some tests for the board itself.


----------



## BobsYurUncle (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the support, i will continue to try things and go through all the steps again and again, but if I cant get this sucker working ill just buy another one.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The power switch wire don't matter which way they go on.
> What jumper are you saying aren't working?
> Do you have a case speaker to hook up?
> Why is there a wire tie around the dimm socket?


Curious! I have the exact same board and I'm looking at the manual. It says one wire is pwr and the other is ground. So your saying that the power switch will be grounded no matter what way it is put on. How is that possible?


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Amd_Man said:


> Curious! I have the exact same board and I'm looking at the manual. It says one wire is pwr and the other is ground. So your saying that the power switch will be grounded no matter what way it is put on. How is that possible?


the front panel buttons (power_on, reset) are normally open contacts.
when the button is pressed it sinks the voltage to ground--the resulting low signal (zero volts) triggers the associated function.

*power_on* signals the *psu* to apply full power to motherboard and devices.

*reset* signals the *cpu* to restart the system (hard reset), similar to ctrl-alt-del (soft reset).


----------------------------------------
try an asus mobo reset:
unplug ac power, remove battery and set cmos jumper to pins 2-3, remove cpu, plug in ac power and press start button for 15 seconds.

unplug ac power, re-insert battery and set cmos jumper to pins 1-2, re-insert cpu apply thermal paste and heatsink, plug in ac power and press start button.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Stu_computer said:


> the front panel buttons (power_on, reset) are normally open contacts.
> when the button is pressed it sinks the voltage to ground--the resulting low signal (zero volts) triggers the associated function.
> 
> *power_on* signals the *psu* to apply full power to motherboard and devices.
> ...


----------

